# How do they do it?



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Every time I clean a pheasant I wonder how they survive the winters. Thin skin and not a ton of feathers....sure is different than ducks and geese. It would seem that -20F should kill every one of them. Anybody have any insight into this??


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

well they are small animals there man and for a short flying brid they have alot of feathers.....they hid in the cover and get snug into the weeds or get into a tree plot of of the wind and snow


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

One survival mechanism has to be that pheasants go under cover at night for roosting, where the temps are much warmer, versus being exposed in the open water or sitting on the ice. Grouse are much more winter hardy with only a little better feather coat and partridge too. Even during the day these birds are in cover which breaks the wind, and usually in the sun, requiring less insulation and energy loss.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

The guys I was hunting with last week were having this same conversation. Thin-skinned, actually seem kinda frail once you get them in hand. You would think you wouldn't need much shot to bring one down (but we all know better).


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah i know what you mean man but they need alot of punch to bring em down its intersting when you think about it


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I agree. I use 3" #2 for ducks and pheasants. I have shot a good # of pheasants the last few years and have only lost a handful due to a good dog and full choke.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

they don't survive the normal North Dakota winter, predators or hunting. As I stated in a post last year only about 3% of the birds live to see a third year.


----------



## Wild Thing (Aug 22, 2005)

Shu,
How does a full choke help you prevent losing birds? If you are shooting steel shot through a full choke, you are really handicapping yourself AND likely severely damaging your gun. It sounds like you are doing okay on birds, but I'd suggest reading up on some recent steel shot ballistic studies. Essentially, you should be using modified or even more open for the best patterns. Choke has nothing to do with power or range.
Just an fyi... I haven't seen a full choke in the field in 20 years. Thought they were extinct!
Good luck!!


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I think their hearts beat pretty fast, I think all birs do. They really don't survive very tough winters. Does the northern part of ND have many bireds?


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Come to think of it you're right on the choke. I went to look and I am using modified. Guess I was lost in the old days there. Whoops - good catch.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Birds have the ability to control the blood flow in their body. When the temp gets down there, they keep most of the blood in the core of their body (the most important area) they will then sit in cover over their legs keeping them from feezing solid. It's not the cold that kills them. The one thing pheasants have trouble with is the blowing snow, their eyes can freez shut, making them very easy prey to predators and tough to find food. One other thing that is tough on them birds is during a good blowing snow storm, they get covered with hard pack snow and can't get out for food.

As far as pheasants being tough to bring down......I would have to dissagree. They are pretty easy to bring down, it's killing them so they don't run is the tricky part. I have hunted pheasants with a 20 gauge, #4 shot and have no troubles. I do switch to a 12 gauge (Browning Auto 5) in late season if they are flushing far. I still only use 2 3/4" 4's. I just can't imagin hunting with 12 gauge 3" or 3 1/2" #4's, with a shot under 30yrds, it can't be pretty. I like to eat my birds when all is done.

can't wait to get some snow on the ground and get back out after them birds

just my 2 cents worth, to each is their own.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Tony Turner said:


> I just can't imagin hunting with 12 gauge 3" or 3 1/2" #4's, with a shot under 30yrds, it can't be pretty. I like to eat my birds when all is done.


I eat them all, but I don't eat the head


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Not even in soup?


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

pheasant head soup.....hmmmm....I think I'll pass


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Shu is on the right track. The pellet count and killing power of a 12 ga 2-3/4 (say 1-1/4 oz.) #4 lead is very comparable to a 12 ga 3" #2 steel. If you want to streamline your ammo purchases, the latter load is a great all-around duck and upland load. Something tighter than "mod" is better as the season progresses, unless you shoot everything right over pointers. .025-027 (which most would consider in the "IM" range) is great for the usually wilder-flushing late birds that are more-fully plumed. Tighter chokes deliver greater killing densities and are less-likely to produce cripples - miss 'em clean or fold 'em.


----------

